# Dewberry Jam - 1st canning



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

My wife and I just had our first canning experience making dewberry jam. We picked the fruit off the fenceline of our property. If this batch turns out, we have enough berries picked already for 2 more runs with plenty left on the vine. Very fun. Very exciting.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch out now. Home canning can become really additive. :thumb:


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok, a little help please. We tried our first run of jam over toast this morning. I have two reactions that I want to improve, if possible. 

If I did not know it was dewberry jam, I would have not been able to identify what berry it was. All of the distinctive flavor of the berty had been lost. Can this be improved?

It struck me as excessively sweet. We used a recipe from the Better Homes New Cook Book. 

12 cups whole fruit (5 mashed)
7 cups sugar
A little butter
1 pectin pkg

Boil 1 minute and process. 

Where did we go wrong so we can try again? Thanks.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's challenging, because sugar is the preserving agent. You can't reduce the amount of sugar much without compromising the safety of the end product. The amount of sugar and simply the act of cooking and canning compromises the flavor of the berry.

I think you'd probably prefer recipes for freezer jam, where you have a lot more control over the amount of sugar you're using and no cooking is required. I'm not a freezer jam fan myself, but I'm sure others will have recipes to offer. Or of course just Google "freezer jam recipes." I'm sure any blackberry jam recipe would be fine for dewberries.

You might also wish to experiment with smaller quantities until you find a recipe/process more to your liking.

Your post made me wish our raspberry season would hurry up!

Good luck! It's a journey.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks. No, I am not keen on anything but fully preserved. We just finished a second run and we cut back on sugar. We will sample it later to see results. 

As far as canning being addictive, I planted a 10,000 sq ft garden and have 15 cases of quart jars waiting in the pantry. As a kid, the women of the family would get together for a day of canning. The tell-tale ping of a good seal is something I cherish. Looking forward to this.

The wife, with absolutely no experience, is loving this.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a low sugar pectin ava. at the store.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

7thswan said:


> There is a low sugar pectin ava. at the store.


May have to look into that. I never use store-bought pectin, preferring the natural pectin in the berry seeds and/or apple peels, which work great. I'd like to cut down on the sugar in my recipes, though. Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Raeven said:


> May have to look into that. I never use store-bought pectin, preferring the natural pectin in the berry seeds and/or apple peels, which work great. I'd like to cut down on the sugar in my recipes, though. Thanks!


IIRC, my grandma used to use quince to make pectin. Does that sound right?
That was a loooong time ago.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

7thswan said:


> IIRC, my grandma used to use quince to make pectin. Does that sound right?
> That was a loooong time ago.


It does. There's natural pectin in many fruits, including plums, quince and many berry seeds. You can even save lemon seeds and use them as a natural pectin source.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

We made a second batch with reduced sugar and served it with tonights meal. It was far more tasty. We will make a note in the cookbook and start converting all the berries to jam. I will need more jars.


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

I love dew berry jam! I need to go picking this weekend. It is that time of year!


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Elie May said:


> I love dew berry jam! I need to go picking this weekend. It is that time of year!


Yes ma'am. We are loaded. We have gallons frozen waiting.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

It might need an acid. Try adding a little lemon juice. Most jam recipes call for it, I'm a little surprised you found one that doesn't.

Also, try using a sugar-free pectin. That lets you use as much or as little sugar as you want.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

We have debated a batch with lemon juice as a try. Is it fresh juiced only?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Fresh or bottled, doesn't matter.


----------

